# Start of a new build



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I will post more pictures as I go. I have a 6'2 MHX blank with a tour star split grip. And a 2 piece real seat


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I want to try those grips out myself. They seem nice. Build looks good.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I like that, a real man taking over the livingroom to feed his needs.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Lol my room is out of commission right now


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Looking good my friend!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm really likening that 2 piece reel seat without trigger for a bait cast


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Batman stickers on the way today.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks bud


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Here is what I was able to do to it today


----------



## illusion express (Aug 24, 2009)

Those winding checks look good. I'm glad they worked out for you.. Look forward to seeing it in person.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

I need a TV in the formal rodbuilding room...lol

Nice work and did you cut that grip?


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

No I did not cut that grip lol hopefully I have my set up in the spare room tonight


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking good cant wait to pick it up!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Up dated pics of the build


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

Man you are doing a great job. It's coming along great


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks bud it's on the dryer now


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks great bud! How u liking the new wrapper?


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I love it just wish I had for of the adjustable rod guides for it lol


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

You can always order another


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Whole wrapper


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

My wife would kill me lol


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Lol. No extra set of rollers


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh lol


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

*rod*

This rod is now in the hands of the owner.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

daryl1979 said:


> My wife would kill me lol


It only stings for a little while! Haha

What wrapper did you buy and do you like it compared to the little hand wrapper? I may need to borrow the couch BTW.....

Nice work and I hope they break it in soon.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I went with the Batson alps. It's replacing a flex coat power wrapper


----------

